# Your favorite free resource?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I know money is tight for lots of folks, and it occurred to me that I have learned a lot about free resources available for education from this board. It would be helpful to me if we could put those all in the same place.  OK... 

So here's mine. This is a list of free online resources. Don't let the "gifted and talented" tag fool you. They are regular courses. Some really smart kids might access this material at a younger age, that's all.  But there is nothing particularly "gifted" about the courses in particular.

http://www.hoagiesgifted.org/online_hs.htm

These are just textbooks or the like that are free online: 
http://www.hoagiesgifted.org/online_texts.htm

These are actual lesson plans:
http://www.hoagiesgifted.org/investigations.htm#col

OK, how about you? What's your fav?

Cindyc.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

http://www.homeschoolshare.com/


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

www.amblesideonline.org


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Here are a few of mine.

The Jason Project www.jason.org Way cool science stuff to quote my DS. From Bob Ballard and National Geographic! Videos, Lessons, quizes, etc! Wish this had been around when I was in school! :banana02:

www.currclick.com It has some free and some paid stuff for every subject and age range. Alot of stuff is under $5. :rock:

ClickSchooling is an ezine that brings you one, F.R.E.E, web-based curriculum idea every day â Monday through Saturday!
You'll enjoy the daily recommendations (delivered directly to your email inbox) for educational and entertaining websites that help your kids learn.
Each day of the week is themed around a particular subject as follows:
â¢Monday is Math
â¢Tuesday is Science
â¢Wednesday is Language Arts
â¢Thursday is Social Sciences
â¢Friday is a Virtual Field Trip
â¢Saturday is for Music, Art, & Foreign Languages
Join thousands of homeschooling and learning-centered parents and educators on this private e-list today. We never sell, trade, barter or share your email address with anyone â ever.
We make every effort to recommend websites that have content that is appropriate for general audiences. However, all of ClickSchoolingâs recommendations assume that parents will preview the sites for suitable content, and then review the sites together with their children.
To subscribe, just visit www.ClickSchooling.com and enter your name and email address in the subscription form on the home page. 


http://www.superteacherworksheets.com/ This site could eliminate the need to purchase workbooks at least for a few grades! :grin:

Carrie in SD


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Have to put pigeon lady's kahnacademy on here. www.kahnacademy.org 
I looked at that, and it's just really well done. Thanks, Pigeon lady!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

foaly said:


> www.amblesideonline.org


Ohh! That's a good one! How did I forget that one? Thanks for posting it!

Cindyc.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, my son likes that site a lot.

He also asked me to include these youtube links for other, older kids. The first is a BBC documentary about WWI, and the second is about the Cold War. (Unfortunately, they took down his favorite WWII documentary.)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHm7fNDDY9Y[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXlZRxQe8rQ&feature=&p=4A6E8A4D8CC8AE4F&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]

And here some music related sites, including basic fiddle lessons. He has more advanced lessons on youtube:

http://www.musictheory.net/

http://www.gootar.com/folder/guitar.html

http://www.ehow.com/videos-on_2701_play-fiddle.html

Writing:

http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/section/1/

Enjoy,

Pauline


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

adding a few more:

hands on activities and worksheets: http://www.education.com/

Online math games- http://www.learninggamesforkids.com/

Spelling city-upload your spelling lists and kids can play multiple games using their spelling words- http://www.spellingcity.com/

For the younger crowd- I like to use the phonics books to print and assemble here for my beginning reader she really enjoys them: http://www.hubbardscupboard.org/

Blog dedicated to using The Prairie Primer, the author has videos and websites listed by weeks of study while using the prairie primer:
http://welovetheprairieprimer.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

We've just started our homeschooling journey, but my 5yo DS is loving http://www.starfall.com/ for learning phonics and reading.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I just found a new one today for Accelerated Reader! 
www.bookadventure.com

DS like it and there are free prizes to earn with the AR points! We did four quizes this morning on books he has read recently. :dance:

Carrie in SD


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

www.rhlschool.com

All kinds of free worksheets.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Homeschool freebie of the day (could easily be used by non-homeschoolers, too)
http://www.homeschoolfreebie.wholesomechildhood.com/

An Old Fashioned Education - free curriculum, links you to the free downloads you need to complete it. I never used it as written, but used it to supplement my heavy reader when we lived in Hungary and didn't have a library.
http://oldfashionededucation.com/


----------

